# Kernel Panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on

## netpumber

Hi..

Some minutes ago i thought to upgrade my kernel version.

i had 2.6.36-r5 and i want to set 2.6.37-r4.

after merging gentoo-sources i did this :

# cd /usr/src/linux

# make menuconfig

# make && make modules_install

# mount /boot

# cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/bzImage-2.6.37-gentoo-r4

# module-rebuild populate

# module-rebuild rebuild

at the end i changed the /boot/grub/grub.conf file.

The last two commands are for reinstall modules that are not included in the kernel source..

after rebooting the system this is what it prited out and stop loading..

 *Quote:*   

> sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk
> 
> EXT3-fs (sda3): error: couldn't mount because of unsuported optional features (240)
> 
> List of all partitions:
> ...

 

can i save something or this means format ?

Thanks in advanced..

----------

## grooveharder

your root filesystem is ext4 right?

2 suggestions:

1) build ext4 support into your kernel (CONFIG_EXT4_FS=y)

2) if you use it, rebuild an initrd/initramfs for the new kernel version with the ext4 module in it (genkernel can take care of this for you, if you're a genkernel user. dracut can also make an initrd for you.) 

if you've already done one of the above and it's still not working, try putting rootfstype=ext4 in your kernel boot command line (ie in grub.conf)

good luck!

----------

## netpumber

yes i have ext4 but i can't access in console to edit it..:S

I boot up with a knoppix live CD but can't find the disks to mount from this live cd :p

----------

## grooveharder

when you're in knoppix, if you fire up a terminal you should be able (as root) to mount /dev/sda3 right? chroot into it (see http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Chroot_from_a_livecd), make the changes needed to your kernel config, initrd and grub.conf, and reboot.

----------

